
Google finances Fake News ecosystem - neves
https://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk/research/covid19-disinfo-seo/
======
jfengel
That's pretty obvious -- fake news makes money the same way everything else
makes money. The remarkable thing is that it's something that people would be
motivated to pay for, but they don't have to. Some troll farms receive state
and corporate funding, but they can make tons of money the old-fashioned way.

------
biggidywiggidy
[https://www.corbettreport.com/episode-381-who-will-fact-
chec...](https://www.corbettreport.com/episode-381-who-will-fact-check-the-
fact-checkers/)

